# Need suggestion



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I have clover,beans and brassicas plots. I just started preping another plot but cant decide what to put in it. I was leaning toward a perenial. I am surrounded by farms with corn. I have read so much I have data overload and for the life of me cant come up with a good plant/crop for this latest field.Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Buckwheat in this spring followed by rye in the fall.


----------



## OsceolaHunter55 (May 12, 2013)

Winter rye or clover and chicory, or you could maybe even add some switch grass to create some cover and bedding.


----------

